# I tortured them today...



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

It had to happen..they smelled like..well, like dogs lol.


























After bath play time


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww.Poor babies had to get a bath.Sweet pics.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Awww poor lil things. They had to suffer through a bath. I love how hyper they get after a bath! So cute.


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

aww I love the pics of their after bath zoomies lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cute bath pics! They look happy that it's over though. Lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

awww they defiantly enjoyed the after the bath time lol


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks ladies. They were def. happy it was over lol. Boss especially. He doesn't like baths as it is, and he was NOT liking it in the sink (we usually do them in the tub).


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww so cute.
I love bathtime piccies.
They def looked happy it was over though. lol x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we're going to try giving madi a bath in the tub this weekend. we usually do the sink and she HATES it!

they're so cute together. makes me want to get another one!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I think they like the tub more because it's more room to move. Lina always stays still no matter what, but Boss was flipping a little bit. He kept wanting to climb out and giving me this look like, "would you hurry up woman?!" lol.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Kristin they look adorable - such sad faces!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks  They are MUCH happier after a bath though, even though they look so sad in the pics lol.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't they look so cute when they are wet!! HE! They might hate when your bathing them, but oh do they feel good when its all over !!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Kristin said:


> Thanks  They are MUCH happier after a bath though, even though they look so sad in the pics lol.


hehe I bet - they look all sparkley and clean now


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

They look so sad  awww loool x smelly woofers! x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awwwwww, there's two of my faves!!! Lina looks delicately delicious and Boss is just cute as always.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr bath time! the way they go mad afterwards is just great


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww love the bath time zoomies so funny!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I just love the looks on their faces while they're getting bathed (LOL)! They look so much happier after their baths, especially in the last 2 photos when they're ready to play. They are adorable as always...

Please give Lina and Boss hugs and kisses from my husband, Bella, and me.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they look so tiny compared to that big old couch!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Those bath pics are priceless


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL after bath zoomies are the best....and a good name
for what chis do after bath time. Great pics.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Aww haha. Cute pics.


----------

